# Swift Bolero 680FB carpet wear !!!!!



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi all has anyone else had a problem with the quality of there carpet in the Swifts ? my motor home is just 12mths old and only covered 3,800 miles and the carpet looks like the entrance at your local indian restaurant, not dirty but just very,very warn.

I have been back to my dealer Marquis who have taken photos and spoke to Swift who say it's normal and there is no wty claim available, I think this is mad, if that carpet had worn so badly with such little use in your home surly you would complain and have it replaced !!!

Any advise would be gr8.
Julian


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Julian, so far no problems with ours,although we take our shoes off and leave in the foot well.
What year is your mh,ours is the 2009 which has a thicker carpet .

Les


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Julian,
mine is the same 12 months old


----------



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sept 08, I also take shoes off, but they are really bad they spoil the motorhome in my view

Thanks anyway
Julian


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

A Tip (but perhaps a bit late) :roll: 

I took up the carpets on mine when new and bought an offcut from the local carpet shop for £20

Now I don't mind how dirty it gets (or worn) because when I come to sell it, I will put the originals back.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Dave that's exactly what I did


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We took our carpets up because we thought carpets were a bit incompatible with soggy campsites :roll: We stored them in our loft.

When we moved house, we threw them away :wink:

Scant help to the OP :? 

Gerald


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Same as charisma on previous van original carpets where still in wrapping when van was sold with 50000 miles on clock only used them for template for cheap throw away carpet.
Present Burstner carpets disgusting quality so have just bought carpet tiles off ebay and spent a morning fitting them, get a dirty one just throw it away and replace.

Steve


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Betsy (2007) still had the clear plastic covering over the carpets when we bought her. We decided not to lift it until it started to look tatty...it's still there!


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We are the same as you guys. We never put the carpets down in our motorhomes. We store them in the garage until the time the van is sold. However, at this years Lincoln show we bought a couple of runners for the van. When we put them down we were so impressed on how warm it made the van look and how different it felt on our feet we went back to the stall where we bought the runners to ask about a made to measure one.

The stall was being run by a guy called Darren from a company called Bespoke Rugs. (Sponser of this site) He came to the van at the show and asked exactly what we wanted. He suggested it would be cheaper to have two pieces, but given his carpets are bespoke he would make what ever we wanted. He gave us a price which seemed extremely reasonable.

We visited his premises for a template to be made and to select the exact carpet. He offers hook up and internet access on his premises at Louth, Lincolnshire. His attention to detail and to customer satisfaction is utmost ...almost bordering on OCD! But that is no bad thing in my book.

We don't have the carpet yet as I am back and work and explained to Darren there was no rush. Once they arrive I will give a full report.

I know it's not right that your carpets have worn on your Swift, but if you want good quality replacements I would recommend Darren at Bespoke Rugs. I would also suggest you allow him to make a template and not use the Swift ones as templates as Darren explained they are not the greatest of fits to allow for overruns of furnature etc. Darren will make them fit exact to your van.

I have no connection with Bespoke Rugs other than being an extremely happy customer.

www.bespokerugs.com

Stewart


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Chloelewis1 said:


> Hi all has anyone else had a problem with the quality of there carpet in the Swifts ? my motor home is just 12mths old and only covered 3,800 miles and the carpet looks like the entrance at your local indian restaurant, not dirty but just very,very warn.
> 
> I have been back to my dealer Marquis who have taken photos and spoke to Swift who say it's normal and there is no wty claim available, I think this is mad, if that carpet had worn so badly with such little use in your home surly you would complain and have it replaced !!!
> 
> ...


Sorry I was out of order


----------



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

To be fair I have heard only good things about Swift, this is my first MH and bought the product because of the reputation, I run 2 Nissan dealerships and know all about customer satifaction, but as yet I do not get a warm feeling about swift, does anyone know the cost of replacments ?
Thanks Julian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Wupert said:


> Chloelewis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all has anyone else had a problem with the quality of there carpet in the Swifts ? my motor home is just 12mths old and only covered 3,800 miles and the carpet looks like the entrance at your local indian restaurant, not dirty but just very,very warn.
> ...


Hi Wups I know you have issues right now, but you can't really say that Swift don't care etc etc to balance things a little I have to add that Swift have been very good with us, right from the start and even now when our MH is two years old I feel that if I have a problem we are safe in the knowledge that they are there for us...............and for that I have to thank Kath, Andy. Ash, Mick and Amy who all have helped us at various times....................I am glad it wasn't Brownhills that I was relying on.

Back to the original post, I have to say that I agree the quality of the original carpets wasn't brilliant but I know my Friend has also replaced hers in the same age Autotrail. We had a problem with a water leak from the boiler which totally ruined our carpet at the bed end, Swift sent me out a complete new set which I have in the MH and are still as good as new as I have kept them covered in the polythene and put runners on the top (the type that you can buy at caravan shops).

It has often crossed my mind about having some decent quality bespoke carpets made at Louth, in fact I contacted them recently..........if and when I do that I will take up the Swift ones and store them until if and when we ever change the MH.

I guess with a MH you can't really judge how the carpets have worn by the mileage you have done, it is more on ground circumstances in the places you go as we have found in the past both in the MH and our previous caravans, it doesn't take much more than a couple of days on bad ground to have a problem.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Chloelewis1 said:


> To be fair I have heard only good things about Swift, this is my first MH and bought the product because of the reputation, I run 2 Nissan dealerships and know all about customer satifaction, but as yet I do not get a warm feeling about swift, does anyone know the cost of replacments ?
> Thanks Julian


Hi Julian I would ask for Amy to contact you direct :wink: ref the cost as she will probably sort something out for you just as she has done with our damaged wardrobe door....................as I have said I can't really fault anything that Swift have done for us.


----------



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Briarose
I have spoke to Swift who have told me to deal directly with Marquis who I have to say are useless, I sent my Swift in last week to have a number of items attended too, it has come back the same as when it went to them............ Thanks anyway, the bespoke rugs thing sounds gr8 other than the distance, do you know if they have templates to save the jouney ?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi no I don't know ref the templates..........drop them a PM. We might be heading up that way at some point if you get stuck, but I am not 100% sure when as yet.

Also PM Swift on here and ask for Amy to phone you :wink: I am sure that they will if you request it, at least then you can compare prices with a new set direct from Swift and the bespoke ones.

Swift please could you sort out a phone call LOL :wink:


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Wupert said:
> 
> 
> > Chloelewis1 said:
> ...


I've deleted my post and accept that I was out of order

On this issue I unreservedly and publicly appologise to Swift

Wups


----------



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Fair play ;-)


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Chloelewis1 said:


> Thanks Briarose
> I have spoke to Swift who have told me to deal directly with Marquis who I have to say are useless, I sent my Swift in last week to have a number of items attended too, it has come back the same as when it went to them............ Thanks anyway, the bespoke rugs thing sounds gr8 other than the distance, do you know if they have templates to save the jouney ?


When I spoke with Darren concerning templates. I suggested he keep a copy of mine in the event some other customer wanted carpets for the same model. Darren explained, from experience he has found that their are large variations in dimentions on most vans. If you look at the Swift provided carpets thay have at least an inch of clearance all round and don't fit very snug in the gaps. The ones that Darren makes are almost exact. If you contact him I'm sure he will have a solution for you to make your own template. He is a very nice guy who I'm sure will do all he can to assist.

Stewart


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CArpets*

Hi

Since usung a domesti, upright vacuum cleaner on a daily basis, the pile on my carpets returns and looks as good as new.

Russell


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Chloelewis1, you don't need to travel far to get carpets made! There is a supplier right here in Redditch!
I'll try to post a link to an earlier thread.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-19880-.html
Now to see if that works!
Which Nissan dealers are you with BTW?


----------



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi 
I will look at those, thanks so much I run Westway Stourbridge ...

Thanks again


----------



## Chloelewis1 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Bolero carpets*

Marquis thank you for sorting


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

*Carpet quality*

Hi All

I have watched this thread with interest. In my opinion, most carpets that are supplied with motorhomes these days are synthetic and usually poor quality, polypropylene tufted and the pile is simply too long for the application. True they look and feel good in the showroom, but it rarely lasts. It's much better to have a carpet with a short, close pile for appearance retention. Often it is said that a carpet has 'worn', when in fact it has simply lost its appearance. This is particularly relevant to carpets made from polypropylene which despite being highly stain resistant, tend to show matting and flattening very quickly. It is almost impossible to wear out a synthetic based carpet. We must also bear in mind that our motorhomes are subject to concentrated wear in the same spots, due to their narrow walkways etc and even if its used on a fairly infrequent basis, I would still class this as a heavy wear area. Think of your staircase at home, a heavy wear area even though you are not up and down them all day long, just that we tend to walk up the middle of the stairs and this then 'wears' differently to the edges. I personally never recommend anything but heavy grade carpet for my work, but often make up carpets for carpet retailers and customers that have bought on price and despite looking good on day one, will not look good for long.

My advice is to buy a short, close pile carpet with a sturdy backing, wool/nylon if you can afford it and vacuum regularly with an entrance mat in the doorway. Oh, and take your shoes off!

Hope this helps.

Darren


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting points Darren - thanks.

We bought a length of carpet runner off the roll.

It has a very sturdy rubber backing and very short pile, and fortunately enough it is just about the right width to fit our van from back to front, with very little trimming needed.

Mrs Zeb says it is far easier to clean than the originals, and needs only a wipe over with the vacuum. We don't take our shoes off and neither does the dog ( :roll: ) but it still looks like new after nearly two years.

The originals are now in the loft, and if the runner will not fit the new van, another length will be one of our first purchases.

Hope this helps others.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CArpets*

Darren

Interesting and informative. Do you have a website please?

Russell

(Mods - if this is classed as "advertising" I don't intend it to be, but this is probably a useful contact. Happy to accept the info by PM in contravening forum rules.)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: CArpets*



Rapide561 said:


> Darren
> 
> Interesting and informative. Do you have a website please?
> 
> ...


I think this is OK Russell.

You are requesting specific information, so I think it's within the rules . . . unless one of the more experienced Mods comes on and calls me names for giving you the wrong information.

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Russell

I sent him a PM a couple of weeks ago, I got a reply with pictures of there work ETC.

The new carpets look to be of very high quality and look very nice. Not cheap but quality never is.

We will probally get out van don after the winter, I think they offer overnigh stay at there place as well.

Richard...


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Russell and all,

Sorry for late response. Our website is www.bespokerugs.com

In order to keep within the rules, I am happy to send you more info via email if you forward your email address on to us as our website is still being built and not all the links are working just now.

Many thanks, Darren

PS. We do offer overnight facilities for our customers at our quiet rural location in the Lincolnshire Wolds, with w.c, water, hook-up and free wi-fi facilities.


----------

